# Repair for TycoPro wiper arms?



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've started to accumulate both the wiper and button style TycoPro black plastic pickup arms/guide shoes but most of them have one or both "nubs" are broken off. Nubs are what I'm calling the pieces that go through the weight and hold the plastic arm/shoe in place. I've tried some epoxy to recreate the nubs and the first try was a failure. I'm trying a newer batch of epoxy now.

Doe anyone have a good work around or repair suggestion? I searched the site but did not come across anything. Thanks!

Tom


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

bobwoodly

If the stud on the guide flag is long enough you might try tapping
it 0.80 for a short bolt and washer. since the weight centers the
flag you just need something to the two together. Don't tap to
deep or the flag won't pivot in the pan. Might work?

kcl


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey bob if u get some time go to the riggen web site. there you will find tycopro mods done by terry flynn. his pics ans explanations are the best! terry is a hell of a great guy and tallented with all sorts of slot cars. i,m sure youll find what u need!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I couldn't agree more joegri. Terry is and excellent guy and very clever. His builds are awesome.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The more common and beat up TycoPro cars should be fairly reasonable on ebay. You will need parts anyway. Seperate rolling chassis and guide flags seem to go for more than I thing they should. NOS or carded guide flags appear to be made of gold


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Riggen site idea*

Thanks for the replies. I've tried a couple of my own ideas with limited success. I went to the Riggen site and Terry was using a ferrule from one of the button pickups to fabricate a flag keeper. 

Use the cut-off wheel to cut the button out of a button-style guide flag. The object here is to salvage the brass ferrule out of the flag. Cut the bottom off of the ferrule to release the top portion from the flag. He hot glues the flag to the ferrule, looks to work well.

Here is the link with the pics http://www.riggenho.com/FlynnTPmods.htm

I'm going to see if I can find some unused grommets or open rivets to serve as flag keepers. I've also started to use conductive epoxy for electrical connections in spots where soldering is difficult. It's pricey but working good so far. I'll post some pics when I get done.


----------



## hossmad (Jan 8, 2010)

Usually I make a permanent fix, I heat up my soldering iron, and melt the top of the shaft that comes through the weight, and spread the plastic. This keeps the guide ,from ever popping back out of the weight...Hossmad


----------

